# تجارب تضع فى قلبى رعب



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ناس كتير خطبت وفرحت بلخطوبه جداا وزى اى عصفورين فرحنين جداا فى انتظار عش الزوجيه او بما يتوقعه الجميع القفص الذهبى اللى هوه ولا ذهبى ولاحاجه واللى كلو بيبقى مجرد تخيلات لا اكتر ولا اقل .

4 او 5 ناس اعرفهم اتجوزو ومغيش شهر واحد والمشاكل والصوت العالى من الاخر الطبيعه الزوجيه وبصراحه البنات اللى اعرفهم واخواتهم اتجوزو اتعقدو وطبعا لانى اقرب واحده ليها بتحكيلى وانا فعلا اتعقدت لانها مش تجربه واحده دول اربعه او خمسه كلهم فشلين .

الغلط فين؟ ومن مين؟ وايه يضمنلى انى كل شعارات الخطوبه هتبقى عهد بينهم ؟ طب ولو كان كلام اقول يا رحمان يا رحيم على نفسى واقول ده صليبى ولا اتصرف ازاى ؟ ولا اصبر على امل الشعارات تتحقق بس مش حل  ؟ 

بصراحه عيشه تخوف وقرار صعب


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مفيش بيت مفيهوش مشاكل
وطبيعي انه يحصل صدامات في الاول
لانه لسه الاتنين متعووش علي طباع بعض اوي في العيشه
في الخطوبه او لو كان فيه ارتباط كل واحد بيرسم علي التاني صوره غير الصوره
والحياه بتبقي وردي
لكن مع الوقت الاتنين بياخوا علي طباع بعض
وكل واحد فيهم يغير التاني لغايه ما يوصلوا لحل قريب
ودي كلها مشاكل سنه اولي جواز
وبعد كدا بتختفي مع الوقت


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> مفيش بيت مفيهوش مشاكل
> وطبيعي انه يحصل صدامات في الاول
> ليه طبيعى ومشاكل تيجى من بره تنفرق عن مشاكل جوه البيت نفسه
> لانه لسه الاتنين متعووش علي طباع بعض اوي في العيشه
> ...


 
:smil13: * العيب فين ؟وليه ؟لانهم مش واضحين؟ ولا دى حاجه طبيعيه وفعلا بتقل مع الوقت ولا بتذيد *


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

يا ميرنا انتي هتمشي الكون علي مزاجك
هي دي الدنيا
طبيعي الاتنين مش متربين في بيت واحد
عشان يبقوا متفقين في كل حاجه
دا جاي من بيت ودي جايه من بيت
طباع البيوت مختلفه
والاتنين لسه مخدوش علي انهم يعيشوا في بيت واحد
هو متعود علي نظام وهي علي نظام

دا طبيعي يا ميرنا
انا شفت كدا من اصحابي
اول سنه جواز دي كانو مش طايقين بعض
بالرغم من انهم متجوزين عن حب
بس بعد فتره بقوا حاجه تانيه خالص


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*طب خلاص ليه الزق ده* :ranting:


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

انا اقدر برضه يا ميرنا يا عسل:mus25: :mus25: :mus25:


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*يباشا ربنا يخليك لمصر وللامه العربيه اجميعين* :smil12:


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ياسلام يا ميرنا
ربنا يخليكي انتي للامه العربيه والاتحاد الافريقي كله


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*شكلنا كده هنشحت على بعض*  :beee:


----------



## artamisss (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ياميرنا مش جايز النماذج اللى انتى شفتيها  دى كانت مبنيه على المشاعر بس  يعنى الحب وبس  والمشاعر متقلبه  وظروف الحياه بتخنقها  لو ماكنش الزواج متأأسس على متين من الاول هايبوظ 

والحب وحدة لا يكفىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
لان المشاعر متقلبه  وبعدين  جايز  فى حاجات كتير انتى ماتعريفهاش حصلت فى النماذج دى هى اللى ادت  لكده 

لو اتعقدتى  يبقى ماعندكيش ثقه فى ربنا  ولا فى نفسك ولا فى رجاحه العقل اللى ادهالك ربنا فى الاختيار لشريك حياتك  
وخلى  بالك  كل تجربه  وليها  ظروفها


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*تصدقى صح يا دودو نظريه بردو*


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

artamisss قال:


> ياميرنا مش جايز النماذج اللى انتى شفتيها دى كانت مبنيه على المشاعر بس يعنى الحب وبس والمشاعر متقلبه وظروف الحياه بتخنقها لو ماكنش الزواج متأأسس على متين من الاول هايبوظ
> 
> والحب وحدة لا يكفىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
> لان المشاعر متقلبه وبعدين جايز فى حاجات كتير انتى ماتعريفهاش حصلت فى النماذج دى هى اللى ادت لكده
> ...


 



صح يا دودو كلام سليم
وبعدين دي سنه الحياه يا ميرنا
ماهو الناس من القرون الازليه بتتجوز وتخلف
ايه بقا الي حصل
عشان تخافي كدا
ياختي سيبيها علي الله


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*ومين قال انى خايفه انا مرعوبه بس :beee: *

*اصلى انا لو حد مخه هفه وزعق فيا بيبقى يوم ممل وطويل*


----------



## tina_tina (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*هو الموضوع ده *
*المفروض يكتبوا عليه *
*رعب ميرنا وميريت*
*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى على الموضوع يا مرعوبة الاولى*
*ورائى مش مهم لانه ممل*


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*لا اطربينى يختى انتى داخله ترعبينى اكتر* :ranting:


----------



## tina_tina (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *لا اطربينى يختى انتى داخله ترعبينى اكتر* :ranting:


 
لا يا ختى مش هرعبك
انتى مرعوبة لوحدك
بس بجد عمر ما الواحد لما يشغل عقله ويفكر كويس 
ويراعى ان قلبه هو ملك لواحد بس 
وانه المفروض يستنى الانسان ده وميستعجلش عليه 
حتى لو قلبه دق بس فكرة مش مقتنع بيه
اكيد اكيد مليون فى الميه 
هيعرف يختار صح
ومش هيقول دى كانت غلطة مين؟​


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*ايه العقل اللى نزل على البنات ده مره واحده ابدعو*


----------



## tina_tina (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ميرنا قال:


> *ايه العقل اللى نزل على البنات ده مره واحده ابدعو*


 
لا انا بشيله لوقت العوزة
محدش عارف الظروف​


----------



## ميرنا (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*:smil12:  طيب يا تحفه*


----------



## ميريت (22 ديسمبر 2006)

ليه رعب دا الطبيعي
كله بيتنسي مع الوقت
انا اعرف 2 متجوزين من 7 سنين
اول سنتين
كنت بشوفها بتعيط بالدموع من تصرفات جوزها
والي يشوفهم دلوقتي ميشوفهمش ايامها
في قمه الرومنسيه

وهي قالت قدامي
انها هي الي كانت غلطانه
وبعد مده فهمتله
وبقت بتعرف تتصرف معاه


----------



## azazi (22 ديسمبر 2006)

المهم يا اخت ميرنا التفاهمك قبل الزواج وبعده  والاهم من ذلك الاحترام  والتقدير سر السعاده بالحياة الزوجيه


----------



## ramyghobrial (23 ديسمبر 2006)

> لو اتعقدتى يبقى ماعندكيش ثقه فى ربنا ولا فى نفسك ولا فى رجاحه العقل اللى ادهالك ربنا فى الاختيار لشريك حياتك
> وخلى بالك كل تجربه وليها ظروفها


 
كلام ديانا مية مية واحييها علية 

وبالنسبة لرايي اعتقد ان مواضيع تعلم كيف تحب والطريق الصحيحة لخطوبة واربتاط ناجح والكنيسة والمسيح = الرجل والمراة هي  المواضيع المتثبتة 
اقريها كويس اوي وهي ردي عليكي 
وامشي عليها ومش تخافي


----------



## girl_in_jesus (23 ديسمبر 2006)

* بحس ان مفيش وضوح فى العلاقه ممكن بس فى تفاصيل صعب يعرفوها عن بعض قبل الجواز بتظهر بقي
فى اسلوب تعامل مثلا وهو لسه صاحى من النوم هى متعوده بقي تشوفه متهندم كده ونضيف حتى لو قاعد فى البيت وهى برضو نفس الحوار
وتحسى البنت بتتصدم وهو ساعات كذلك حاجات بتتغير بقي 
وده بيرجع لفهمهم لبعض ولأسلوب بعض المفروض تعوده على شكلها وهى فى البيت مش كل مره الماكيب الاوفر و لبس الخروج
بس سبيها لربنا هو يتصرف ربنا مبيجبش حاجه وحشه ابدا*​


----------



## قبطى حقيقى (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*المشكلة يا سادة بأختصار تقع فى سؤال لابد وان نجاوب عليه جميعاً
الا وهو لماذا الزواج
لماذا تريدون ان تتزوجوا
هل انا اتزوج اذن انا موجود

لقد طرحت هذا الموضوع للنقاش تحت عنوان
ثقافة جنسية 1 - لماذا تريد ان تتزوج ؟!

ادعوكم لأجابة هذا السؤال 
واعدكم السنة القادمة بعمل حصر لأجاباتكم واعطائكم المشورة الكنسية القلية اللازمة لهذا الأمر 

الرب مع جميعكم 
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=11284


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*عظمه يا شعب  ردودكم شديده*


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

girl_in_jesus قال:


> *بحس ان مفيش وضوح فى العلاقه ممكن بس فى تفاصيل صعب يعرفوها عن بعض قبل الجواز بتظهر بقي*
> 
> *فى اسلوب تعامل مثلا وهو لسه صاحى من النوم هى متعوده بقي تشوفه متهندم كده ونضيف حتى لو قاعد فى البيت وهى برضو نفس الحوار*
> *وتحسى البنت بتتصدم وهو ساعات كذلك حاجات بتتغير بقي *
> ...


 

وهو دا الي اقصده
اكيد فيه تفاصيل صعب تتعرف قبل الجواز
يعني بيصحي ماريف ومش طايق روحه
ولا بيصحي مزاجه حلو
بيبقا انهي وقت من النهار كويس وامتي يبقا مش طايق روحه
كل دي حجات بتتعرف من العشره
وبتساعد الست انها تتعامل احسن مع جوزها


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> وهو دا الي اقصده
> اكيد فيه تفاصيل صعب تتعرف قبل الجواز
> يعني بيصحي ماريف ومش طايق روحه
> ولا بيصحي مزاجه حلو
> ...


*هطلع عينه احنا ناقصين* :yahoo:


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بت يا ميرنا
خفي شويه
امال لو مكنتيش رومانسيه كنتي قلتلي ايه
ميرنا الي بتحب بتستحمل
واظن انك هتستحملي كويس اوي لو كنتي بتحبيه
حتي لو عمل ايه
اطلعي بس انتي من دول


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*متفهميش بحب اغيظ فيكى واناكف فيكى فهطلع عينك ازاى :beee: *

*بس مش بستحمل حد يقرفنى هيقرفنى هطلع عينه وهو الله يكون فى عونه يعنى صليبه تقيل :t33: *​


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا مش هصدق

معتقدش يا ميرنا

انتي هتبقي في قمه الرومانسيه


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*رومانسيه مين يجى يكلمنى احدفه بفاظه ولا حاجه تعور هى دى الجدعنه :smil12: *


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههه
تعرفي يا بت يا ميرنا
انا بحب الي يكش فيا
والي يخليني اقول كلمه حاضر
الي يحسسني انه راجل يعني


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*مانتو كده متحبوش غير اللى يزعق فيكم لو كنت راجل كنت خليت البنات كلها تحبنى كنت هظبهم كل مشوف بنت اروح مزعقا فيها هتجرى ورايا هتنك  بقا :yahoo: *


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مش كله يا ميرنا
يعني مش اي راجل
الفروض يدخل الاول عن طريق يتمسكن لغايه ما يتمكن
عشان يقدر يزعق ويشخط وينطر براحته
لكن لو دخل كا خبط لزق
هيكره اليوم الي اتولد فيه


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*يعنى خلاص شوفتنى شاب ومقطع السمكه وديلها بتدينى نصايح ربنا يكرمك بسى السيد ياااااااااااارب واخلص منكم :yahoo: *


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش سي السيد في كله
يعني لو دخل الموضوع فيه الحريم هيشوف وش تاني خالص
يعني مش تحكم زياده عن اللزوم
بس يحسسني انه حمش كدا
بس في نفس الوقت حنين
يعني مش تسلط
بس فيه شويه حنيه


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*يواد يجامد ربنا يديكم بردو واخلص منكم هفرح فيكم جداااااااااااااااااااا*


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

ماشي يا ميرنا
هتفرحي فيا
ماشي انا عاوزه الي يشكمني بس هو فين


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*:t11::t11:بكره يجى*   :t11: :t11:


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

بتضحكي

انا مليش عوه عاوزاه الوقتي حالا اهو
:smil13: :smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13::smil13:


----------



## ميرنا (23 ديسمبر 2006)

*بكره هنزل واشوفهولك فى اى محل وتانى يوم يكون عندك:beee: *


----------



## ميريت (23 ديسمبر 2006)

لا معلش انا عاوزاكي تعمليه عند الترزي


----------



## جاسى (27 ديسمبر 2006)

انا رايى  انى اى اتنين لسه فى علاقه بينهم لازم يكون فى صدمات علشان يقدروا يعرفوا بعض لكن اللى هيكونوا مفيش اى صدمات بينهم على ما اعتقد انهم مفيش بينهم صراحه لانى كل انسان ليه وجهه نظر فى كل موقف فطبيعى هيختلفوا لكن الغموض مش هيجيب خناقات لكن هيجيب صدمات وبالمناسبه انتى بتقولى4او5 حالات كده انا بقى مسمعتش عن اتنين متجوزين متخنقوش:smil12:


----------

